# armar una computadora que lea directamente basic



## gonzalocg (Dic 15, 2009)

hola mundo.

aunque este tema no savia vien en que seccion crearlo, lo cree aqui, en fin, mi idea es armar una computadora pequeña, que consuma la minima cantidad de energia, lo ideal es que sea a vase de microcontroladores PIC, como el PIC16F84A, PIC16F628, y a lo mucho el PIC16F877, una necesidad es que esta computadora tenga alguna forma de guardar los programas que se le hagan; antes tenia pensado utilizar un Atari, pero despues de buscar en san google me di cuenta que conectarle un disco duro era lo mas sensato ya que en retrogames.cl aparecia un proyecto para hacerlo, pero mirandolo una y otra vez y tratando de entender su funcionamiento, me di cuenta que necesitaba una disquetera para atari, y armarla era otro cacho ya que necesitava una programadra de memorias eprom, asi que todo termino en un gran problema, asi que prefiero armar una yo mismo.

la razon original de esta computadora es hacer control automatico utilizando un lenguaje basico como lo es qbasic, muy basico, pero si se sabe usar, se hacen maravillas.

por si a caso, no tengo energia electrica de una red de 220 vots, tengo energia solar y se entiende que no tengo mucha energia disponible para esta computadora, por eso no uso una pc comun com Windows 98 y qbasic 4.5 o superior.

diganme la verdad, ¿lo que pido es muy complicado?
y ademas diganme ¡quien no odia los peros¡.


----------



## Meta (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola:

Mira ideas.

http://www.speccy.org/trastero/cosas/droy/imar3/imar3_s.htm
http://www.atc.us.es/~rodriguj/interface_ps2_speccy/
http://www.simandl.cz/stranky/elektro/keyboard/keyboard_a.htm


Saludo.


----------



## gonzalocg (Dic 15, 2009)

bastante interesante el Spectrum, pero como me consigo uno, ademas, a camvio del atari que me consegui tengo que construir una mesa de audio para el amigo que me lo "dio", hablando de eso (en realidad escribiendo) alguien sabe que significa esto en el diagrama (les adjunto una imagen).

algo que se me ocurrio ultimamente, fabricar toda esta computadora en una sila caja, y no en secciones separadas como tenia pensado inicialmente, ¿sera buena idea?.

haaa y otra cosa, pienso crear los programas de los pic en el programa Niple y despues simularlos en Proteus ISIS.


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola gonzalocg: Existe un microcontrolador cuyo lenguaje nativo es Basic. Es un µcontrolador bastante conocido. Mira detalles en: http://www.designconsultants.cc/SBC_INTRO.html
Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola:

¿Qué quieres realmente que haga tu computadora? ¿Lo que hace las grandes?

Empieza con los PIC. Mira proyectos de PIC.
http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?...w=article&id=66&Itemid=87#Proteus_Capitulo_19

Puedes conseguir en www.ebay.com
http://cgi.ebay.es/Ordenador-Sincla...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item27ab5b21b2

Pic recomendable a trabajar ya sería uno de 40 pines como 16F877A, 16F887, 18F4550, etc...

Puedes hacer tu propio teclado para PIC o usar un teclado de tu PC al PIC directamente.

http://www.infopic.comlu.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=45&Itemid=66


----------



## gonzalocg (Dic 16, 2009)

en realidad, el fin de esta computadora es hacer control automatico, para controlar desde un led hasta un motor trifasico con triacs, o algo mas ... 

por tal motivo no exige mucha velocidad, sino solo que sea fasil de manejar como lo es el lenguaje basic, con una cantidad considerable de puertos de 8 bits (para mi considerable son 2 puertos), esta computadora, lo ideal, es que sea independiente de una pc comun, ya que tendria mas ventajas para mi frente a un plc.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 16, 2009)

para eso utiliza directamente un pic que hayas prgoramado tu previamente en assembler o en lo que quieras


----------



## gonzalocg (Dic 24, 2009)

de hecho en eso pense, pero la idea es reprogramarlo, y donde lo quiero programar , probar el programa, y reprogramar solo tengo disponible luz solar, aunque crear con pic's otro pic, pero que se pueda reprogramar escribiendo literalmente con un teclado su programa, que mientras no se le cargue o ejecute quede guardado en una memoria o algo asi.

segun entiendo, los pic se programan en forma serial, verdad.

en fin, lo que quiero es un pic que programe a otro en pocas palabras.

por favor, nesecito ideas de como haserlo.

grasias de antemano por su paciencia Meta, tecnogirl, elosciloscopio.

si fui algo enrredado diganme y pregunten.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 24, 2009)

Yo te recomiendo usar una pc de bajo consumo, generalmente vienen en formato ITX, Micro-ITX, Nano-ITX y Pico-ITX.

Tienen consumos desde 5w más o menos.

Generalmente los fabrica VIA, aunque ahora están haciendosé populares los Intel Atom/Celeron M.


Son motherboards con los microprocesadores soldados y todo integrado (sonido, video, red, etc).

Yo tengo un motherboard VIA de 800MHz que consume alrededor de 15 o 20W.

Además la ventaja es que tienen estructuras x86 por lo que corren windows o linux sin problemas.

Con una de esas, y un pendrive en vez de disco rígido, vas a tener muy bajo consumo por bajo coste y esfuerzo.

A mi me parece la opción más viable.



Saludos!


----------



## eidtech (Dic 25, 2009)

en un foro (ucontrol) estan desarrollando precisamente lo que tu quieres, aunque primero lo estan haciendo para programar en el ensamblador del micro 6502 para ejecutarlo encima de un PIC.. luego se podria agregar el interprete de basic. Deberias visitarlo, aunque si es un desarrollo algo complejo, no es nada trivial, te recomendaria que consideres otras opciones (e.g. computadoras embebidas).


----------



## electrodan (Dic 25, 2009)

Así que esto va en plan "survivor programming" eh? 
Si no querés andar con hardware del año 1980 (ineficiente, en espacio y consumo), comprá una placa de esas para dispositivos embebidos, instalale una distro Linux para dispositivos embebidos, un intérprete de Basic (o el lenguaje que quieras) y listo.
 Resumiendo:
Hardware: Espectro muy amplio de opciones. Básicamente, un computador completo en una sola tarjeta.
Software: Núcleo Linux con shell e intérprete basic. (Probablemente encuentres alguna distribución que se adapte a tus necesidades)

Esto es de lo que hablo (aunque los artículos no son muy buenos):
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_empotrado
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computador_en_una_tarjeta


----------



## Meta (Dic 25, 2009)

Ya que quieres usar el BASIC, la calculadora CASIO  te viene incluido dentro. Encima puedes conectar un PIC con el cable que viene  a la calculadora por puerto serie.


----------



## gonzalocg (Ene 24, 2010)

Hola a todos los participantes de este foro.

pues resulta que un día ,( aun que esto sea extraño léanlo, va al caso), aburrido en mi casa empecé a tratar de leer las hojas de datos de los PIC 16f84, 16f628,16f877, que desgraciadamente no e encontrado una versión en español, y me di cuenta que lo único que tenia que hacer para conseguir lo que quiero es sacar (hipotéticamente) la memoria de programa, el contador de programa, y el bus principal de datos y direcciones y conseguiría un sistemita reprogramable, expandible, y de bajo consumo usando solo tecnología CMOS, aunque a 5V son mucho mas lentos pero como la velocidad no importa mucho, pues, hay esta mi solución.

Eso de sacar la memoria de programa no es que yo rompa el PIC y le extraiga el sector donde se ubica tal memoria, no, es hacer que el PIC lea las instrucciones desde el exterior, desde otra memoria, que podría ser asta una cinta de casett (que antiguo, no), o una memoria paralela con algunos bites de memoria (quizás 1KB o mas).

programar un PIC de los grandes de los de 40 pines y usarlo de interprete y ejecutor de las instrucciones, con unos 2 puertos encargados de las direcciones y uno de los datos, y una parte del puerto A que casi siempre son de unos 6 bits, usarlo como bus de control, pero pensándolo con detención resulta que me quede sin puertos para la memoria de programa así que buscar un PIC de 64 pines, que sea de encapsulado DIL y no QFP64 porque las soldadura son muy pequeñas, PROTEUS ISIS tiene ingresado , o en sus librerías el PIC18F6520 y el PIC18F6585, se que es un PIC grande pero este seria el PIC CPU.

los puertos compartirían el mismo bus de datos, usando registros tal cual un PIC común y corriente, a este PIC CPU se le podrían colocar varios "periféricos" siendo seleccionados desde el bus de control, o uno a parte para que el PIC CPU solo trabaje con un periférico a la vez, tales como memorias de datos, puertos de entradas y salidas, etc. y si alcanzara para un tipo de tarjeta de video para conectarle un display, aunque esto complique el proyecto, para poder visualizar información que halla que entregar en un momento dado.

Que tal la idea.

Denme su opinión.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 26, 2010)

gonzalocg: Pero eso que tiene que ver con el tema del foro ?. De todas maneras no hay necesidad de crear esos artilugios pues existen los llamados simuladores, que son programas de computador que te crean un micro virtual donde puedes ver como opera internamente y no tiene limitaciones ya que usa los recursos de la computadora. Salu2.


----------



## gonzalocg (Feb 24, 2010)

es cierto, tienes razon tecnogirl, pero no va tan fuera del tema del foro, porque si te fijas, desde el principio escrivi que necesitaba una "computadora" fasil de usar, con interprete de basic, pero estando en el campo, aislado de toda tecnologia, llamese computador, celular para abajo, uno de estos "computadores" seria una gran alluda para aprender, control automatico, ademas este tema en mi a dado un vuelco grande, ya no llamaria compudor a este sistemita, yo lo llamaria controlador ampliavle, reprogramable, reutilisable, y de bajo consumo que es lo que necesito, a todo esto me regalaron un notebook, y en el verano trabaje en el tema y esto salio.

si allan inesesario todo esto, ya que ahy empresas que producen estas computadora en una sola placa, no hay mejor satisfaccion que decir ¡diseñe esto, lo construi, y funciono!. craro que en nuestro caso seria, diseñamos esto, lo construimos, y funciono...

pues aqui les adjunto lo que ise en el verano, se que el programa Livewire es muy simple para esto, pero sireve por el momento


----------



## electrodan (Feb 26, 2010)

Reviviendo un poco el tema: ya que GNU/Linux es software libre, el que tuviera un problema con el software, y llevara el código fuente consigo, siempre podría modificar y recompilar de nuevo el componente del sistema que le está fallando.
Porque, supongo que debe de ser bastante frustrante estar en medio de la nada y descubrir que ese binario no funciona como debería.


----------

